# Need to calculate optimal location of kitchen faucet, disposer etc



## ilyaz (Feb 14, 2010)

We're having new kitchen cabinets installed. The sink cabinet is 24" wide and 27" deep. We chose this size over 24" deep to fit a garbage can under the sink. I need to figure out where to place the sink, the faucet, the disposer etc optimally so that (i) it's convenient, (ii) there is enough space for the can, (ii) there is enough space for the disposer and all the plumbing etc. Here are more details:
- The sink is Alpha U-235 (Alpha International :: Under Mount Sinks)
- We will probably install a 1/3 hp disposer. We're not concerned that much about its noise since we use it rarely.
- We have a dishwasher to the left of the sink cabinet
- We will probably install a single-lever faucet in one of the corners of the sink's "D"

Now a few questions:
1. How far back can we push the sink to the wall?
2. Is there any advantage/disadvantage of placing the faucet behind the sink rather than in the corner?
3. We may want to use the 1/3 hp disposer that we have now, but if we decide to buy a new one, how do we figure out its optimal size?
4. Other than the obvious consequences of pushing a sink all the way to the wall or, conversely, as close to the front edge of the countertop as possible, are there, is either approach better in terms of connecting all the plumbing, repairing it or the disposer if it breaks etc?

Thanks much!


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 14, 2010)

ilyaz said:


> where to place the sink, the faucet, the disposer etc optimally so that (i) it's convenient,
> 
> 1. How far back can we push the sink to the wall?
> 
> how do we figure out its optimal size?




[ame=http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=safari&rls=en&q=ergonomic+measurements+kitchen&btnG=Search&aq=f&aqi=&oq=]ergonomic measurements kitchen - Google Search[/ame]

"
Generally, garbage disposals come in 1/2, 3/4, and 1 horsepower models.&#8232;We recommend 1/2 horsepower garbage disposals for light use, 3'4 horsepower for normal home use, and 1 horse power for heavy home use or light commercial. 

A 1/2 horse power garbage disposal&#8232;is perfect for condos and apartments. It has enough power for one or two people to use and it is usually less expensive. This power of garbage disposal is also great for vacation homes, where it doesn't get too much use. Just be careful, though, that if you have a large dinner party or other special occasion where you may need to dispose of a lot of food particles at one time, that you run plenty of cold water and feed the particles slowly into the disposer.&#8232;&#8232;

A 3/4 horse power garbage disposer&#8232;is probably the most common. This kind of garbage disposer is generally found in single family homes and is good for a family. If you have children, however, make sure that they understand what you can and cannot put down the garbage disposal. This will help prevent future problems if everyone understands how to use the disposal.
"

"
Residential disposer models are available in several sizes and capacities, and driven by motors of 1/3 hp to 1 hp.

The size of the unit and motor and the construction design are the principle factors affecting price, along with the warranty period, which tends to increase with the size and power of the unit. More expensive disposers are usually quieter, and offer extra features like auto-reversing motors. High-end units are made of stainless steel and carry a 7-year warranty. The most popular models are ½ to ¾ hp continuous feed models.
"


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Feb 14, 2010)

I think it makes the most sense to mount the sink in the middle of the cabinet space below the sink to provide the most space all around the sink and garbage disposer to work.

The only advantage I can see in moving the sink forward and installing the faucet behind the middle of the sink is that by rotating the faucet body 180 degrees and rotating the spout to the back of the faucet, then the single lever handle can be made to be on the left side for left handed home owners.

I would say that mounting the sink in the middle of the cabinet space (and the faucet in the left or right corner depending on whether you're left or right handed) makes the most sense.  Doing anything other than that is as likely to help cause future problems as it is to help solve future problems.

What you're trying to do is optomize the location of the sink to minimize the difficulty in making the water supply and drain connections.  That's harder to do that to just solve the problem once you're staring it in the face.


----------

